# Haiku?  God Bless You...



## Eonwe (Jan 22, 2002)

Well here it is, the one and only THETOLKIENFORUM Haiku thread. From an original Haiku by daisy.

Haiku is described at
http://www.lsi.usp.br/usp/rod/poet/haiku.html

I don't claim to be an expert. Do your best. Basically it is 3 lines, with 5 syllables the first line, 7 the second and 5 the last line.

Here's mine to start (try not to laugh):

Treebeard is an Ent
He's the oldest living thing
Strides LONG in Fangorn

daisy you better do yours HAHA 

edited: ps the website is iffy at best... sorry


----------



## daisy (Jan 22, 2002)

Little guy Frodo
Scared Ringbearer in Mordor
Sam will protect you.

????

haiku=evil

daisy


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 22, 2002)

this one's for Bucky 

Oh Tom Bombadil
Don't you know my name yet boy?
Vala, Maia, or earth spirit which?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 23, 2002)

Gollum the hero
He saved all of Middle Earth
Because he's so great.

Yay Gollum Haikus!


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 23, 2002)

that was so preciousss 

Sauron was a Maia
Spirit of Cruelty on Fire
Lord of Barad-dur


----------



## Branwen (Jan 24, 2002)

How about this:
Sure ahyai
Orenya quete nin:
Auta i lome!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 24, 2002)

Show-off  !

What does it mean?

~Kit


----------



## Branwen (Jan 24, 2002)

In Quenya,this would mean:
Wind changes
My heart tells me:
The night is passing!
kinda banal,but as for a beginner...


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 24, 2002)

kewl!


----------



## daisy (Jan 24, 2002)

*bloomin' haikus*

How about this 

Oh Orlando Bloom's sorrow
Didn't know his life
Would be this way - type cast hell!

the joy, the pain....

daisy the flower fan of blondie elf....


----------



## Kuduk (Jan 24, 2002)

Hee, hee, hee, those are good.

But what if Tolkien had been into haiku....

Three Rings for Three Elves
Seven for the Seven Dwarves
Nine for the Dead Men

One Ring for Dark Lord
In shadowy Mordor Land
Don't mess with One Ring

Hmm, maybe it's just as well he wasn't.


----------



## Harad (Jan 26, 2002)

Glorfindel only
Had one chance to rise and shine.
Arwen's time has come.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 10, 2002)

Shelob:
I smell yummy flesh
Two hobbits coming this way
You have done well, Slink


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 10, 2002)

Now THAT was a haiku!! 

And now one for me:

Nit-picking Weenies
Its different from the book
Please get over it


----------

